# Asus A7N266-VM sound not working



## Oli_needs_help (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey guys...
I have an Asus A7N266-VM nVidia motherboard.... but my sound doesnt work... i tried installing the drivers for the sound from cd n i also downloaded the drivers from the asus website but nothing seems to be working. 
any ideas?
thanks
oli


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

HI,

I had an ASUS tech tell me when I was having sound problems that some of their boards were very sensitive on when you load the sound drivers. They said that you must load the chipset drivers first, the video drivers second, the modem drivers next, and the sound drivers LAST. Their solution worked for me although my board was not the same number as yours. Thought I would mention this as something you might try.


----------



## SocketA (Aug 18, 2004)

*In response*

If the drivers are installed and the sound doesnt work at all, check in your computers Bios to make sure that the use of the motherboards sound is enabled. Get into your Bios usually by pressing the delete key when the computer boots up.


----------



## unniasp (Jun 24, 2008)

in Asus A7n266 sound is not working....can u pls give me sound driver


----------

